
Cashbadge.io – Verify your income, get recognized for your hard work - ilovecorona
hmm, this would make a really cool decentralized app if you asked me, i&#x27;m kinda imagining like a suite of validated client smart contracts for who you work with, could extend that to online virtual service providers like upwork and even course making for the amount of hours you have provided ;)<p>Link
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cashbadge.io&#x2F;
======
JohnFen
I think that I'm missing something here -- what is the connection between what
a person's income is and how trustworthy they are?

